# Ccie



## ma59 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

One of my friend is CCIE and planning to move to Australia.
Can he apply for the Distinguished Talent Visa, any one have any idea.

Thks in advance.

Ajir


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

And what is CCIE?


----------

